# Off to London tomorrow



## 3kids4me (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you, TUGgers, for all of your wonderful advice as I planned this special trip for my daughter and me.  (Looking up and tipping my hat to John Faeth as well....)

We leave at 5 a.m. and I'm sure it will be a wonderful trip.

I'll keep you posted!

Sharon


----------



## Keitht (Jun 12, 2008)

The good news is that the weather forecast is predominantly dry with temperatures ideal for wandering around London and the area.  The bad news is that the weather in the UK is notoriously unpredictable 
Make sure you pack your waterproofs and sunscreen and you'll be fine. :rofl:


----------



## IreneLF (Jun 12, 2008)

Having just come back from 10 days in UK (London + Liverpool with day trips to  Chester Brighton Bristol)  I found the weather  reporting to be hilarious. The true weather was often the exact opposite of what the forecast said.
We just took a waterproof and umbrella with us every day and we were fine.
Generally got used. 
The sunscreen never got used and in fact was tested by Brit Air on the way home -- they must have assumed anyone taking sunscreen to Britain must be really bringing in some terroristic substance (in fact I brought it for PARIS not the UK 
Fingers crossed that Sharon and Rachel have better weather than I did.


----------



## Keitht (Jun 12, 2008)

The temperature over the weekend and the first couple of days of this week was in the high 70s, today it's struggling to reach 60.  Summer really is here


----------



## Jestjoan (Jun 12, 2008)

When I planned my trip to London back in the dark ages of Prodigy, someone suggested waterproofing your shoes...............

Have a fabulous trip. I know you'll love Hampton Court Palace.


----------



## Keitht (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm just hoping Sharon and family were up in time to watch 'Trooping the Colour' either in the flesh or on TV.  Not living in the area I hadn't even realised it was on.  It's the biggest and showiest military event in London each year.  Hundreds of troops in full ceremonial gear along with military bands, cavalry and horse drawn artillery.


----------



## 3kids4me (Jun 14, 2008)

Keith and all,

We were fortunate enough to see the live rehearsal for Trooping the Colour yesterday.  (We were on the tour bus, and my daughter really wanted to get off and see Buckingham Palace, and I was not as enthused because we had nice seats on the upper level...but off we went and ran straight into a wonderful parade!)  We also saw some of it as well as the Queen on TV today as we got a late start out of the flat.

Having a fabulous time, except for a bit of a noise problem at our flat (which is below ground level so hearing a lot of traffic rushing by at all hours, and is also smack in an intersection).  The weather has been beautiful, and we hope to get up early enough tomorrow to see the Tower of London.  Today was Madame Tussaud's and Mousetrap (which we both really enjoyed), as well as a pub meet with some folks from Trip Advisor.  We've already been on the eye and also went to the Dali experience (which was a yawn, but that's okay as I had a "two for one" coupon so it didn't set us back too much).

Really enjoying the bus system...the tubes, not so much.  Even when the weather is nice outside, they are hot and seem to stop for indeterminate reasons several times during a trip.

More soon!

Sharon


----------



## Jestjoan (Jun 14, 2008)

Mind the gap................

Glad you are having such a nice time. How fortuate you were to see the rehearsal for Trooping the Color.

http://www.woodlands-junior.kent.sch.uk/customs/trouping.html See the postcard request from the students at that site.


----------

